# SHELL POINT



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

If anybody has fished this area and have any info on the fishing there I'm going there in Oct and would like to know as much as possible before hand on what it's like.It's the shell point almost directly below Tallahassee at the southern most point , on the Gulf.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Iwould start by buying achart and studythe area using it and google earth. Alot of oyster bars. If you fish during a moving tide on the edge of the bars you should be successful. This time of year early in the morning is the best. I use jigs with SW assassin bodies or chartruese grubs. Under a cajin thunder works also. Once it warms go scalloping cause the fish usually shut down. If you do scallop go to St. Marks lighthouse area. Good luck. SHB


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

If you buy a map, you will notice some channels just east of shell point that make a "Y". set up drifts along all three prongs of that "Y" until you find the fish. I fish St. Marks a good bit which is really the same area and moving tide and the right depth seem to be the key. Every day seems to be a new day and requiresexperimenting until you find the right depth. When the tide is dead, I have found that you are wasting time fishing. You will also see some near shore reefs on a HotSpots map which you can reach with a bay boat -- 18 to 20 foot of water. Get you some live pinfish, freeline them at one of those reefs and you will be in for a grab bag from bluefish to big trout to spanish to sharks.

Good luck.

I was thinking scalloping ran out in September?


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

The grouper fishing is usually great that time of year. There are a couple of public reefs, but if you have the boat for it you can go out to 30-40 ft deep (approx 20 miles) and troll some stretch 30's until you start catching then go back and see what they are living on, there's quite a bit of natural bottom out there. 

Were are you staying, I have a place in Paradise Village. It's rented out so I don't go there too often anymore. I really miss all those shallow water grouper. By the way, I think scallop season will be closed in Oct. 

Good luck


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

It's very shallow. If your doing inshore fishing. The Trout and Red's are great over that way.

Alot of bar's and grass flats. I use to fish in Panacea back in the day.










Good luck! Hope to hear a report.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, I missed the Oct. when I posted.Product of Panacea myself. Great area. I usually go to Econfina these days. SHB


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Thanks everybody , I hope I have a good post when I get back.Thanks for the map , pretty cool I can dee the area our house is on it. Looks like it would be fish heaven.


----------

